# Recurve Rda by Wotofo & Mike Vapes - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/4/18)

They have arrived. Go check them out 




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-recurve-rda-by-wotofo


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/18)

Done! Been waiting for this one! Squonking RDA of note... well so I understand! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (24/4/18)

Order placed  Been looking forward to this one for a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

